# Serratus, Intercostals & External Obliques



## THICKNESS (Apr 12, 2005)

I've done some reading on the physiology and training of these muscles and was wondering what everyone here considers to be the best excercises for the serratus and intercostals.  

Also, is it possible to isolate the upper external obliques without training the lower portion.  I've tried many excercises and can't seem to isolate just the upper obliques.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 12, 2005)

I might not be much help to you but this is what i have to say:    the one exercise where you have dumbbells on the side of you and you bend side to side seemed to train my upper obliques when i did them, i never saw results on my lower. but i dont really directly train my obliques any more.


----------



## tjwes (Apr 13, 2005)

Rope crunches
Stiff-Arm Pulldowns
Flyes
Pullovers
Benches
Pulldowns
Cable side crunches


----------

